# Gros soucis d'installation de BOOTCAMP sur disque externe SSD USB3



## Wysounet (19 Janvier 2016)

Hello 

Je poste ici car j'ai vraiment besoin d'un coup de main la 
Je dispose d'un iMac 2014 avec disque HDD standard et je souhaiterais mettre windows 10 (bootcamp) sur un disque SSD externe USB3 Lexar de 512 Go.
J'ai trouvé tout un tas de tuto sur le net (dont celui ci qui est l'un des plus complets... http://bleeptobleep.blogspot.fr/2013/02/mac-install-windows-7-or-8-on-external.html )

Toutefois rien n'y fait, j'ai vraiment tout tenté, winclone, les VM machines (je n'ai pas de PC) pour la méthode de bleeptobleep, d'autres méthodes... rien n'y fait, à chaque fois j'ai un soucis et l'installation ne va pas jusqu'au bout ou la partition ne boot pas... 2 jours que je suis dessus la je crois que j'abandonne, je suis loin d'être nul en info et pourtant c'est le truc le plus chiant que j'ai jamais eu à faire... chaque méthode m'amenait des complications...
Bref je cherche quelqu'un qui éventuellement serait sur Paris et qui aurait l'habitude de faire la manip et qui pourrait éventuellement me filer un coup de main pour faire cette petit install...
Je peux même financer ou amener des binouzes, payer le café ou je ne sais quoi d'autre... J'aimerais vraiment avoir mon bootcamp mais la cette affaire à eu raison de moi 

A votre bon coeur


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Janvier 2016)

Salut.

As-tu regardé ceci: http://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/07/25/installer-windows-sur-un-disque-dur-thunderbolt-externe/ 
Mais c'est du Thunderbolt et pas de l'USB.


----------



## Wysounet (19 Janvier 2016)

Oui j'avais vu ça... impossible pour moi de passer par la partition interne qui est déjà utilisée donc pas d'utilisation de bootcamp.
Et ça ne marche pas en USB3


----------



## zéro_pt/ (20 Janvier 2016)

Wysounet a dit:


> Oui j'avais vu ça... impossible pour moi de passer par la partition interne qui est déjà utilisée donc pas d'utilisation de bootcamp.
> Et ça ne marche pas en USB3


Bonjour,

je souhaite également installer windows 10 sur mon macbook pro mais je ne comprends rien, absolument rien à l'informatique. 
Dans l'assistant Boot Camp j'ai vu sous le titre "installer windows sur votre Mac sans utiliser de disque dur ni de clé usb" qu'il est recommandé que je sauvegarde mes fichiers importants avant d'installer windows. Et là, surprise! il me faut quand-même un disque de sauvegarde. Pour seul matériel j'ai une clé USB de 4Go. Est-ce que je peux sauvegarder dessus? je n'ai pas beaucoup de fichiers pour l'instant, mon Mac est nouveau. Mais dans mes lectures j'ai aussi vu qu'on me proposais de sauvegarder les dossiers système. on me parlait aussi, ailleurs de procéder à une compression des dossiers.
ma question : Est-ce possible de faire cette sauvegarde avec pour seul matériel mon Mac (pas de disque dur externe,  ni cd, ni clé usb)?

Merci.


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2016)

zéro_pt/ a dit:


> Pour seul matériel j'ai une clé USB de 4Go. Est-ce que je peux sauvegarder dessus?


Même pas en rêve, au minimum tu auras 15 Go _(hors données personnelles)_ à sauvegarder et avec une clé USB, ce n'est même pas la peine. Il faut impérativement un disque dur USB qui te permettra de faire un clone _(copie conforme à 100 % de ton disque dur interne)_, avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!.

En cas de gros problème il suffira de démarrer sur ce clone en maintenant la touche Alt.


zéro_pt/ a dit:


> 1) Mais dans mes lectures j'ai aussi vu qu'on me proposais de sauvegarder les dossiers système. 2) on me parlait aussi, ailleurs de procéder à une compression des dossiers.
> ma question : 3) Est-ce possible de faire cette sauvegarde avec pour seul matériel mon Mac (pas de disque dur externe, ni cd, ni clé usb)?


1) On sauvegarde tout, sinon cela n'a aucun sens
2) Je ne sais pas ou tu as lu ça, mais c'est une ânerie
3) Non, il faut au minimum 1 disque USB, voire 2. Un pour faire un clone ou Time Machine, un pour ses données personnelles.

Pour finir, avec Boot Camp, il faut impérativement que ton disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné.


----------



## zéro_pt/ (21 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Même pas en rêve, au minimum tu auras 15 Go _(hors données personnelles)_ à sauvegarder et avec une clé USB, ce n'est même pas la peine. Il faut impérativement un disque dur USB qui te permettra de faire un clone _(copie conforme à 100 % de ton disque dur interne)_, avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!.
> 
> En cas de gros problème il suffira de démarrer sur ce clone en maintenant la touche Alt.
> 
> ...


j'ai essayé tout à l'heure avec une carte sd4, l'opération a été interrompue car pas d'espace suffisant sur la sd4. en tout j'avais besoin d'un peu moins de 36Go dont plus de 32Go étaient pour le système. avant cela j'avais essayé de voir si time machine accepterait une clé usb pour la sauvegarde, effectivement la clé apparaissait dans les choix après avoir cliqué sur le bouton "choisir un disque".


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2016)

Arrête de jouer les apprentis sorciers, avec une clé USB c'est d'une lenteur épouvantable, d'une instabilité telle qu'il vaut mieux ne pas tenter le Diable. Au moindre problème, tout sera perdu avec un risque de mettre définitivement HS cette clé USB.

Tiens toi en avec un disque dur USB et tout ira très bien. A toi de voir maintenant, te voilà prévenu.


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2016)

zéro_pt/ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaite également installer windows 10 sur mon macbook pro mais je ne comprends rien, absolument rien à l'informatique.
> Dans l'assistant Boot Camp j'ai vu sous le titre "installer windows sur votre Mac sans utiliser de disque dur ni de clé usb" qu'il est recommandé que je sauvegarde mes fichiers importants avant d'installer windows. Et là, surprise! il me faut quand-même un disque de sauvegarde. Pour seul matériel j'ai une clé USB de 4Go. Est-ce que je peux sauvegarder dessus? je n'ai pas beaucoup de fichiers pour l'instant, mon Mac est nouveau. Mais dans mes lectures j'ai aussi vu qu'on me proposais de sauvegarder les dossiers système. on me parlait aussi, ailleurs de procéder à une compression des dossiers.
> ...



Si vous n'avez pas besoin d'applications puissantes genre gros jeu, facilitez-vous la vie en utilisant une machine virtuelle : Virtual Box, VMWare ou Parallels ...


----------



## zéro_pt/ (21 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Si vous n'avez pas besoin d'applications puissantes genre gros jeu, facilitez-vous la vie en utilisant une machine virtuelle : Virtual Box, VMWare ou Parallels ...


Hum c'est très bon à savoir ça. merci!
En fait je veux installer visual studio community pour coder une application de gestion/bureautique. 
une VM pourra vraiment faire l'affaire?


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2016)

zéro_pt/ a dit:


> Hum c'est très bon à savoir ça. merci!
> En fait je veux installer visual studio community pour coder une application de gestion/bureautique.
> une VM pourra vraiment faire l'affaire?



Largement, je m'étais monté une VM de dev pour mon ancien boulot, avec les outils adéquats, Eclipse, Java, Tomcat + Birt, Oracle, SQL Server, et pas de soucis ... J'en faisais même tourner deux pour tester le client/server


----------

